# Removing/repairing external plastic trim on CI Motorhome



## Nobby McCheese (7 mo ago)

Hi,
I am trying to do some repairs on the plastic panels of my CI Magis (manufactured by Roller Team).








Specifically, there is a plastic trim which runs along the Motorhome from the back of the door to the rear wheel (outlined in red in the picture). Unfortunately some people have mistakenly thought this part is for standing on 😞 This means there are some splits in the plastic and it is broken in a couple of places where it was attached to the body work. The replacement part costs 900 Euros without painting 😲 There are also a couple of other plastic trim parts that I would like to fix up a little bit. 
How?
Well, I would like to do some plastic welding on the inside to stop the cracks getting bigger. I would also like to 3D print the bits which have broken off and attach them also with plastic welding. So it doesn't have to look perfect, but it should be functional and not get any worse. That's the plan...
So what's the problem?
Well the problem is I need to detach the piece to fix it. As far as I can tell it is mounted on a rail and can only be removed by sliding it forwards (or left, looking at the picture). But, I can't slide it because the plastic piece behind the door (outlined in green) is blocking it. And that piece seems to be held on with big blobs of glue on the inside. The glue is really difficult to remove and really difficult to get at.
So my question is, does anyone have any idea how to get rid of this glue? Is there a solvent which I can use which would dissolve the glue but not destroy the plastic trim. It seems to me that most of the plastic trim has just been glued like this because the bumper panels are also impossible to remove without breaking because they are secured with big blobs of glue.

If I can't remove the vertical piece, I have another potential solution. I would cut the horizontal trim piece where I have marked with a yellow line, then dismount it, fix it and 3D print a sort of "Joining piece" to cover the cut when I remount it.
Does anyone have any experience of this kind of repair? Or comments on my approach?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I can see the problem with the horizontal trim - with that ledge that is so obviously 'for standing on'. As for the solution I'm afraid I can't help; I still have duct tape on my broken tail-light glass which I broke maybe a couple of years ago...


----------



## nealemissen (7 mo ago)

I spent a few years fixing motorcycle panels including plastic welding and I think you're more likely to damage it more getting if off. I would suggest using PlastAid as it chemically bonds to abs and can be cast, used as glue and a putty so you can fix it in situ. It's super strong and can be sanded after. I've used it to rebuild my wheel arch trims etc.


----------



## Nobby McCheese (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the tips. I would quite like to fix it without removing it, but a couple of the places where it is held to the bodywork are broken too. If I can't get it off this afternoon, I will have a go at fixing it in situ.
Plast-aid only seems to be available in the US. Does anyone know any equivalent products in Europe?


----------



## nealemissen (7 mo ago)

You can get it in UK and they should ship to EU 








Plast-aid Acrylic and PVC Multi Purpose Repair Kit 6oz - Repair Products


For central heating radiator leak seal, sealing hose, car radiators and pipes



www.repairingproducts.co.uk




You can get it on Amazon too !


----------

